# 1959 Impala pedal car body for sale



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

I have a brand new 59 Impala pedal car body that I was gonna do but plans changed. I paid 350.00 shipped to my door. 200.00 Cash takes it FIRM local pick up only or I can deliver in Vegas if paid for up front through Palpal.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

damn pics arent working till next month.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

That's tight


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Damn it rolo i wanna get that pc but ain't got the money right now...... Grrrrrrr


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

How much bro


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> How much bro


Lol really? You just like everyone else you dont read just look at the pics lmao.. 200.00 bro


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Lol


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Sale pending.. deposit supposed to be made tomorrow!


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

R0L0 said:


> Sale pending.. deposit supposed to be made tomorrow!


Fuck


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

96tein said:


> Fuck


Not set in stone.. no money in hand yet!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Looks like dude is a flake.. still for sale!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

will have it in Vegas with me if anyone wants it..


----------



## VENOM89 (Mar 10, 2013)

R0L0 said:


> will have it in Vegas with me if anyone wants it..


Good luck with the sale...thats a bad ass 59


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

VENOM89 said:


> Good luck with the sale...thats a bad ass 59


right on bro..


----------



## sl1mz (Jul 7, 2007)

*Pedal Car*

Gidday Dude, 

I'm an international buyer, waaay over in New Zealand.
However, very Keen If you are being mucked around by buyers.

Seen you advertising this on Facebook as well. Is this the only one you have? 

Would have to sort out shipping, But if your heading to Cali. 
Then There is a shipping Yard - "Kiwi shipping" who may be able to assist with getting goods through, If Its too large for standard postage.

Drop me a line if you are keen to do business.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Rolo take the zenith chips to vegas for me bro is that koo


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Blue94cady said:


> Rolo take the zenith chips to vegas for me bro is that koo


What chips?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD! !!!


----------



## CHUKS213 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey bro can you give me the info if where u picked this up at I want one . Thanks


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CHUKS213 said:


> Hey bro can you give me the info if where u picked this up at I want one . Thanks


from what I understand the dude isnt making them anymore. I will see what info I can get for you


----------

